# Camp Missanabie (northern Walleye lodge)



## ncanitano (Mar 21, 2009)

Has anyone stayed at Camp Missanabie (to be renamed Northern Walleye Lodge) on Dog Lake. It is about 1.5 hours Northeast of WAWA, Ontario, near the town of Missanabie (I think there is another larger Dog Lake that is well West of there, past Thunder Bay). I'm looking to book a fishing trip there this summer and it looks to have great walleye, pike and smallmouth fishing. Any comments would be appreciated!!!


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

it has been a long time since i was at camp missanabie. like 28 years ago. a taxidermist friend of mine jerry peffer and i went. he used to go there in the 70s. all i really remember we left our truck and trailer there and we set off by boat and cruised the whole lake. the lake was shaped like a tilted v shape. i still have the topographical map of our route. we ended up portaging through to a couple different lakes and made camp at a lake called carter lake. i have some pics from the trip.we caught lots of pike and walleyes.we set camp on an island in the lake for 10 nights and had a blast. if you would like to see the map i don't live far from solon. never fished dog lake though.


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

ncanitano said:


> Has anyone stayed at Camp Missanabie (to be renamed Northern Walleye Lodge) on Dog Lake. It is about 1.5 hours Northeast of WAWA, Ontario, near the town of Missanabie (I think there is another larger Dog Lake that is well West of there, past Thunder Bay). I'm looking to book a fishing trip there this summer and it looks to have great walleye, pike and smallmouth fishing. Any comments would be appreciated!!!


We stay 3 weeks every summer at Whitefish/Manatouik lakes just below Dog. Dog empties into Manatouik at Stoney falls which is one of the areas we fish.

I've heard Dog is large & easy to get lost on. One of the camp owners we stay with told us that. If you go.......take your GPS for sure. 

Do a google search for Dog.........there's a story of a somewhat wealthy family from the states that built a large cabin there & homesteaded in the early 1900's. Really interesting reading as one of the women kept a journal of their experiences.

Should be great fishing as I don't think it gets much pressure.

Fish


----------



## ncanitano (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the notes guys - appreciate that!!! And Johnrude - I'd love to get a copy of the map before I head up North. Fishheads - that is a good idea - I'll try to find a gps before I go. I've gotten lost on smaller lakes and rivers up there...

Anyone else have any thoughts before I send that deposit


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

When are you going? We'll be on Dog Lake the 2nd week of September. (Fox's Den Lodge) We've gone to that area for several years. The last 2 years the smallmouth fishing has been better than the walleye or pike. Hopefully it will be different this year, I really like catching pike.
I really love the scenery and solitude up there, very nice to get away from the tv and cell phone. Another good thing about the camps on Dog Lake is that there is good road all the way to the ramps/docks, those logging roads up there tend to beat up my trailer.


----------



## ncanitano (Mar 21, 2009)

I'll be there the last week of August. Only time the 3 of us could coordiante our schedules unfortunately. Do you think the fish will be coming back to the shallows by then? And I agree, I hope the pike are active. I love catching smallies, but the pike are really fun to chase up there, especially on the top water!!


----------

